# Who Wants To Win This Wood Handled Shaving Brush!!



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Right then as its the weekend im doing a little giveaway, All you have to do is make an order on our website for £25 or over and you will be entered into the prize draw! A winner will be picked at random on Monday morning!

The only thing we ask you to do is post *entered* when you have made your order and winner MUST post there brush here if the brush is in there package!










And also don't forget to use the code *DW5OFF * also for your discount :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

PS forgot to say also Every order from DW this weekend get 10 FREE Astra Blades


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Don't forget this offer lads last day today! if only 1 person makes an order then that person gets the brush!


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

*Entered*

Just placed my first order 
Pick me, Pick me 

Cheers,
Wayne :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

wayne_w said:


> *Entered*
> 
> Just placed my first order
> Pick me, Pick me
> ...


Thanks Wayne! Well your the only one who has entered as yet so it could be yours lol :thumb:

Thanks Very Much!


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Not long left now to get your orders in! Only have to spend £25 or over :thumb:


----------



## bluenose62 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok, my first order is placed, hope this converts me from the world of rip off blade prices 

Regards

Gary


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

bluenose62 said:


> Ok, my first order is placed, hope this converts me from the world of rip off blade prices
> 
> Regards
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary! got your order. Thank you :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Right than! As it was only Wayne and Gary who entered its only fair to send you both something extra in the post! So look out lads and post up what you got when it turns up :thumb:

Thanks Ryan


----------



## bluenose62 (Apr 10, 2013)

Will do Ryan, than you very much, very kind.

Gary


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice one Ryan. A very kind gesture :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

No problems lads :thumb:


----------



## bluenose62 (Apr 10, 2013)

Received my kit today, efficient delivery, and quality goods which I look forward to trying. As promised by Ryan he kindly added this to my delivery, and a yorkie bar, excellent.









Thanks

Gary


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback Gary! Glad your happy with the service!

Thanks very much Ryan


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

All items received today, it would've been yesterday but I missed the posty!


Untitled by waywal, on Flickr

Including the excellent badger hair brush :thumb:
Can't wait to start using it all now.

Cheers :thumb:
Wayne


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Awesome thanks mate! You will love it


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Is the shaving kit above the novice one.


----------



## bluenose62 (Apr 10, 2013)

First DE shave completed with no red stuff in sight, OMG its a close shave, I'm converted and I guess my technique will improve in time.

Gary


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi Davo no thats the Don kit mate.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Awesome Gary! !!!! Just Try not to use any pressure you don't need to with DE Razors. Glad you like it!


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Ryan,
I used my new kit today, no major nicks, just a bit of soreness. I think that's down to my technique. I must say though that it felt really good whilst shaving!

Cheers,
Wayne :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks mate, it may take you a few shaves to get used to it, try not to use any pressure at all just the weight of the razor  And take your time.

Ryan


----------

